# Wireless backup camera on a RV



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Anybody have one. Was thinking of putting one on. Got running lights across the rear and was thinking of replacing the middle one with a camera. That way I can just turn on the parking lights and the camera will go on whenever I want to use it. (while backing up or just to see the traffic behind me or just to keep an eye on the boat).


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Anybody have one. Was thinking of putting one on. Got running lights across the rear and was thinking of replacing the middle one with a camera. That way I can just turn on the parking lights and the camera will go on whenever I want to use it. (while backing up or just to see the traffic behind me or just to keep an eye on the boat).


Morning Mike, a friend did an aftermarket camera on his fifth wheel so he could watch his boat while towing the recreational double. I'll send him your message and see if he can get you a report on his. I know they towed all the way to Florida back in November and he never mentioned any problems.

Paul C.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

This subject has come up on RV forums and the consensus of opinion was that the hard wired units performed better. Don't know why, probably because the responders owned one. The problem with going that route was the difficulty in running the required wires back to the tow vehicle. 

Good idea though! Particularly if it will show the vehicle that likes to drive along in your blind spot.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Found one that works via your smartphone. Runs on wifi. Suppose to be good for 100 unobstructed ft. I need about 45-50 ft. Got a 30 day money back guarantee. Both reviews were very positive.

Might just order it and if it doesn't work well, send it back.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i couldn't have one. i'd end up watching the guy behind me at 70 miles an hour and pile into a bridge abutment.
but i can see they could be handy at times.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ordered it. Should get it early next week. Guy said if it don't work to my satisfaction, sent it back for a refund. But he is confident it will be fine.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/voyager-digital-wireless-backup-system/55960
I install a lot of these at work. They work pretty good. Just drill a hole below your center running light, run the wires up to the running lights, tap into them and good to go. I wouldn't remove your center light and replace it with the camera. Lighting laws.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Received the unit this afternoon and installed it this evening. Looks like it will suit me fine. Wired it up to the center light. Just so happen that the bracket fits nicely into a aluminum trim at the very top of my unit. A little caulk and 2 sheet metal screws to install.

Works via wifi to your smartphone. Turn on the lights, turn on the app and bingo. I can see everything behind me.

Will give it the road test this weekend.

Cost $129


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just realized I have a tablet I can use instead of my I-phone. 10" vs. 5 "


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

It does in fact work. I might try to put the transmitter on the roof for better reception. Right now it must pass thru a door and slideout and the front of the unit. Just a bit choppy on the display on the I-phone. Couldn't get the tablet to pick up the wifi signal.


----------

